# 17B transformer



## dc57 (Sep 7, 2011)

Hi all
Does anyone know where I could find an " exploded view" diagram of the 17B transformer? 

Thanks


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

MYFLYER ORG has an album service manual. The 17b is not there but use the 16b without the gages.


link


----------



## cramden (Oct 13, 2015)

Here's the link. http://myflyertrains.org/gallery/album211


----------



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

Be sure to read the Special Information instructions on page 19 of 42.


----------



## dc57 (Sep 7, 2011)

Thanks T-Man, Cramden and AmFlyer! I appreciate your help!


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

If you can take some pictures. I rarely see the AF transformer apart.:smilie_daumenpos:


----------

